

Show HN: Bad Mouth - Make anyone say anything - ethanjdiamond
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bad-mouth!/id733442827?mt=8
Here&#x27;s an example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.badmouth.co&#x2F;iEpjJOtMkV
======
x4m
I'd like to share here my idea of image-processing app
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/bubbling-
undress...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/bubbling-
undresser/53afdb61-8381-4ae4-8659-a9a4e788e4a4)

Sources available on github, if anyone is interested (:
[https://github.com/x4m/NetWire/tree/master/SourceForgeExport...](https://github.com/x4m/NetWire/tree/master/SourceForgeExport/branches/bubbling)

------
dlss
I went to the website hoping to see the app in action... but it just links
back to the appstore. Would you please post a video demo? I think it would
increase downloads.

~~~
cpayne
Its a free app. Just try it...

~~~
ultrafez
People who don't have an iPhone might like to see how the app works.

------
tbrock
This is fantastic. So much fun and well executed. The hold and zoom feature
for smaller erasers is perfect.

~~~
ethanjdiamond
Thanks!

~~~
bobbles
Love it! thanks.

One thing though, for some reason during the tutorial I thought something was
broken at the end.

Even though there was a massive tick symbol on the screen, I was pressing the
'arrows' button to try and progress.

I would suggest on that final screen changing it to a big clickable 'Ok!' or
something.

~~~
ethanjdiamond
Thanks for the feedback. I need to show that the check mark is how you mark a
video as done and progress. The intent could be clearer though, I'll look into
it.

------
jonathanmarvens
Haha, looks cool :) ... you gonna create an Android version? I wish I could
try it.

~~~
ethanjdiamond
Sorry, just a side project for an iOS dev. Maybe if it got very popular.

------
cpayne
It would be interesting to see how well (how much money you make) with the
ads.

~~~
ethanjdiamond
It's still very new so I don't have enough users to make more than a
negligible amount a day. If anyone has any leads or ideas for marketing, I'd
really appreciate it.

~~~
eru
Twitter to some celebrities with them saying funny things?

------
deluxeroyale
Really fun! Great job, how many hours did you put into it?

~~~
ethanjdiamond
Thanks! About 4 months nights and weekends for the app and the website.

------
bobbygoodlatte
This is hilarious. Well done!

------
b2themax
Reminds me of classic Conan!

~~~
ethanjdiamond
Yeah! That's where I got the idea.

